# king ed business hour



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi just wondering if anyone knows their business hour? =)

Thanks!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Almost everyday to 7pm!


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

closed on holidays.


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

close at 6 on sundays


----------

